# Introducing our "Starborn" Baby.



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Starborn Mi Pequeño Tesoro "Toby" is already home with us.

We drove down to Tom and Pam place on Sunday night and got there reeeeeaaaaaly early on Monday :brushteeth:. 

We had such a great time, especially my children. They loved the dogs, chicken and the Horses. They are still talking about it and have told everyone who has call the house how they got to ride on a really BIG horse and then a really small horse.

Tom and Pam were wonderful with us and the Kids and their dogs are breathtaking! I got to meet them all, including the Tiny pups from Frolic. I also experienced first hand how Nike and Ghost (the cat) play, it was so fun! And Ghost even played with my kids like he was one of the dogs.

Now on Toby. We drove for 9 hour back (caught a bit of traffic on the way back). Toby slept almost the entire trip. I was shocked at how good he was! He is loving all the attention and torturing Bumi, who is not 100% sure of this new ball of fur!
The kids are being very good at giving both dogs enough attention so that Bumi doesn't feel left out. They are very sweet with the dogs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats. Look at how cute he looks right at home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. He looks right at home in your kitchen. Give Bumi a little time. He'll get with the program and begin to realize how cool it is to have a brother/playmate/foil.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations. He is soo cute. Have fun !!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations! All this puppy news is so exciting I had to stop and make myself an Evan Williams egg nog, highly diluted with milk! Toby is a handsome boy! Cheers!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww lucky family and lucky Bumi!! Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's funny. When Zury first started posting on these forums, she had a picture of what looked like a large person in her avatar. I always pictured her as the person in that avatar. She is the Mother in a very pretty family. The 8 year old twin boys are as nice, and well behaved 8 year old boys as you will ever see. We wouldn't have minded if they left them here with us. 

The boys, as well as the parents, are very good with animals, and they had a big time playing ball with our pack. Posh took to them right away. The boys were sitting in the floor of our living room, and Posh ran to jump in their lap right away.

Toby loves children, and other animals, so we think he will be a great fit with this wonderful family. They only spent a few hours with us since they had so much driving to do. We wished they could have stayed longer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

congratulations what a cutie pie! Love his name


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he is a little furball and so adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Awww, now I am blushing!

We have never being in close contact with horses, so being able to touch and ride (in the case of the boys) horses was a big adventure. We even learned how to introduce ourselves to horses, you just have to make sure you brush your teeth before the meeting! 

The kids were right at home with all the dogs, if I let them, they would have stayed and kept the dogs busy for sometime!:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what an adorable baby you have there! Sounds like a good time was had by all!!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

OMGosh!!!! He certainly is a "STAR", for sure!! So, so cute. Welcome Mr. Toby. Since you are in New England, I'll hope my furbabies and Toby can meet some day!!

Alanna


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Your darling Toby is bringing back lots of memories, as you can see by my Kirby's pictures....He is surely a handsome boy! Enjoy every moment with him and congratulations!

Reenie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! 

I remember now that you said Bumi was getting a brother for Christmas. Toby is adorable and sounds like a perfect fit for your family. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your Toby! I have a Toby too. Mine is 8 months old and all white.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! Toby is very cute. I'm hoping for one of the Frolic-Posh puppies.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!! He is precious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Zury! I've been ready to burst, waiting for you to break the news!!!:biggrin1: 

Toby is gorgeous, and looks like he is settling in as seamlessly as Kodi did... A testament to all the socialization Pam and Tom do with their puppies before sending them on to their furever homes! 

Hope he doesn't give Bumi TOO much of a run for his money, and remember, keep those batteries charged and the pictures coming!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This is splendid!What a happy meeting.We have a Toby too,only he is 33 years old,and the father to our 3 grandchildren!Really he is Tobias.
Can't wait to see lots more happy snaps of the pups at play.Happy New Year!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! Toby is just darling and looks right at home!

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. He is doing great, Bumi is finally warming up to him and they have been doing lots of RLH. Of course, anytime I take him out to potty, I have to leave Bumi inside otherwise he won't do anything but Run. ound:

His second night was even better than the first, we didn't hear a peep out of him all night. And he is eating great, the switch to Raw went good and he seems to love his chicken breast! (Judging by the way he inhales it)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! congrats!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your sweet Toby!!! He is soooo cute! Good to hear that Bumi is already starting to accept his little brother :whoo:.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your CUTE little guy! Sounds like things are going very well. Yep, we will want lots of pictures!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy! He is just beautiful! Can't wait to see more pics of him and maybe a video or two of he and Bumi doing a RLH!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to Connecticut, Toby - the land of happy havs!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Toby is beautiful and I'm really glad he's adjusted so welll, but I expected he would. Have fun


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition! He looks adorable.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What a wonderful Christmas gift for the whole family!!! ENJOY! And keep photos coming...


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Love the name and he is gorgeous!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not sure how I missed this!!!

Congrats to you and Bumi on your new fur family member!!! Toby is really really cute and it sounds like he is doing wonderfully and your family really enjoyed the King household. That's wonderful!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on this newest addition to the family. What a wonderful trip!


----------

